# Test from ChromeBook Computer~~~Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Here ya go my friend New Osprey Back Pack...OM


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking good OM.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*This took 8 Hours to get this figured out to make a picture post..I had to do a lot of work a round apps...This chrome book works off*

*the inner net....No video player..No Media Player..No Music Player...No Adobe Flash Drive.....Going to try to figure out making a video*

*for U-Tube.....This computer may not be for every one.... Google has it's own OS System & platform...No Windows....*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Have fun and enjoy OM .


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

I love em. You could also run Linux on them in parallel. Such simple but fast little things and cheap as chips. Even have a chrome box setup as a little media centre running Kodi accessing gdrive etc.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> *This took 8 Hours to get this figured out to make a picture post..I had to do a lot of work a round apps...This chrome book works off*
> 
> *the inner net....No video player..No Media Player..No Music Player...No Adobe Flash Drive.....Going to try to figure out making a video*
> 
> *for U-Tube.....This computer may not be for every one.... Google has it's own OS System & platform...No Windows....*


I work in technology. The chromebook works mostly via the cloud and google apps. All video players, music players etc. will have to be cloud apps .. and they do exist.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*@Natural Fork...Thank You I will check in to cloud plus different google apps....I may be talking too you my friend*

*Oldmiser*


----------

